
Are Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates Wrong About Illumina? - jerryhuang100
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/05/29/are-jeff-bezos-and-bill-gates-wrong-about-illumina.aspx
======
a_bonobo
>To give you a perspective, the amount of DNA sequencing required to fully
research Grail's test has been estimated as the equivalent of decoding the
genomes of about 400,000 people.

I've been a customer of Illumina, and I've been to their HQ in San Diego -
they do so much sequencing (much more than just building, testing and selling
the machines) that I wouldn't be surprised if they already had a significant
chunk of those 400,000 (edit: as a comparison, 23andMe has the data of about
1.2 million people, but it's not whole genome sequencing - I assume keep the
samples and make that a reality, though). They have a few hundred sequencers
up and running in the part of the building we went to, with total numbers not
being disclosed.

------
fma
The title is stupid. The author says nothing to back why he thinks Bezos and
Gates are wrong...except just saying it is based on breakthrough research. Can
breakthrough research be unprofitable?...uh, yes. But I would rather have some
billionaires personally, invest it rather than a government agency who can
have their funding cut by short sighted politician, or companies whose
investors are looking for short term profits.

And WTH does cloud computing have to do with it. I highly doubt gates and
Bezos are backing it because they will be utilizing their cloud
capabilities...quite a stretch. They will make orders of magnitudes more
directly from their cancer detection product, than the extra hours of compute
time needed!

------
et2o
I would not bet against illumina

------
projectramo
How many people misread that as illuminati? Be honest.

~~~
tracker1
I thought it was a reference to a new phone, until reading the article.

